# Manistee Labor Day Event!!!!!



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We'll be posting soon about this year's Annual Michigan-Sportsman.com Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament. Keep your eyes open in the Outings Forum for details of this year's event.


----------



## fishlkmich (Sep 18, 2002)

Is it true that there will be a net dodging contest?:yikes:


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

We will be making our triumphant return this year after last years hiatus:woohoo1:


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Net's or no net's lol Slayer will be there !!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

fishlkmich said:


> Is it true that there will be a net dodging contest?:yikes:


I had a talk with Steve Dennis form Wishbone Charters last night about the nets out of Manistee, he use to charter out of there till this year, because of all the nest he has moved his charter down to Ludington. He was telling me that at any given time there could be 32 nets around Manistee and that they are every where. They are also not marked all that well. He told me that there was no way that he would fish Manistee in the dark and as most know if you can't fish there in the dark then why fish there at all.

Steve


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Steven Arend said:


> I had a talk with Steve Dennis form Wishbone Charters last night about the nets out of Manistee, he use to charter out of there till this year, because of all the nest he has moved his charter down to Ludington. He was telling me that at any given time there could be 32 nets around Manistee and that they are every where. They are also not marked all that well. He told me that there was no way that he would fish Manistee in the dark and as most know if you can't fish there in the dark then why fish there at all.
> 
> Steve


 Steve,
After last year fishing at Manistee. It was so busy coming back in fishing after the sun went down that it was a pain to dock your boat. I love fishing at manistee but with all the nets I really think it would be much safer to move this to frankfort. Yes its a little further up there but good fishing and not so busy with no nets at all. I really dont think I will go fishing at manistee just because of all the nets that I been hereing about. Its up to you guys but next year my plans are to have a new tournament at Frankfort.

Good luck guys and call me up Steve if you like to talk about it,

Cazzzzz


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it is fish bone charters. The net statement is all b.s. there are nets but not like you guys are making it out to be. Check www.fishmanistee.com and click on net info. Right now there are no nets north of the 15 mark all the way to Frankfort and from the 13 mark all the way to 6 is wide open. And I will say this also the indians took over the little marina where fishbone and a bunch of other guys used to keep there boats so they did'nt have slips. I would like to see everything moved to Frankfort also as it will make it that much more roomier for the rest of us fishing in Manistee.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

jrsoup said:


> I think it is fish bone charters.


My bad! It is Fish Bone Charters

Steve


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

jrsoup said:


> I think it is fish bone charters. The net statement is all b.s. there are nets but not like you guys are making it out to be. Check www.fishmanistee.com and click on net info. Right now there are no nets north of the 15 mark all the way to Frankfort and from the 13 mark all the way to 6 is wide open. And I will say this also the indians took over the little marina where fishbone and a bunch of other guys used to keep there boats so they did'nt have slips. I would like to see everything moved to Frankfort also as it will make it that much more roomier for the rest of us fishing in Manistee.


Well here is a quote from another thread. There are AT LEAST 16 nets out there right now. So I would have NO problem moving out of Manistee for this tourney and going to frankfort after this year.



lkmifisherman said:


> I have some new numbers to go with the bad news of the missing fisherman...
> 
> 
> 1. N 44-24.6 x W 86-16.6
> ...


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Where's your sense of adventure Steve...:lol: That incident we had in Muskegon last year was enough to keep me away from fishing the nets...could have been MUCH worse than it was.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

To each his own on fishing in Manistee....Ask Paul Schafley from Riverside Charters what he thinks about the nets... He was reported to be at the Ladies Day Captains meeting for the Bud Pro/Am asking how he could his gear back....Now if a guy that has fished there for as many years as he has gets tagged then anybody can......

Whether you fish there or don't fish there is of no consequence to me, I am just letting you know that danger lurks below....and if you do get tagged you have no one to blame but yourself.....

LMF


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Ask Paul what he saw on Sat. of the tourny?? They were pulling one of the trap nets and there were dead lake trout floating all over the place.:rant: Then he was boucing bottom and hooked something on the bottom and it took his downrigger arm right off. Now they have set 2 more stes of nets in the 11's. I dock my boat there and this is getting really bad.

Scott


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Are us guys who will be staying up at Insta-Launch that weekend and fishing the lower river be allowed to show you skipper sized salmon catching big lake guys how we do things at "Big Boy School?"  :lol:


----------



## MoneyMan11 (Jan 8, 2004)

I still have reservations for that weekend in Manistee. Not sure if I'm in the tournament due to the nets and fear of fishing in the dark. One of the reasons I left Ludington was the net situation. Bad enough to deal with boat traffic without nets, now throw in a bunch of nets to manuever around and I'm just not sure that to think right now. I'll have a better idea after I fish there which will hopefully be by the middle of the month unless I just decide that another port make more sense.


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

FYI Guys..... The Channel To Insta-Launch Is VERY Shallow..... We Docked There Last Year And We Were Unable To Get To Our Dock...... 

Jeff


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We do need to get something settled about where to hold the tournament and do it soon. What say some of you experienced hands in the Manistee event?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Go to Frankfurt--the less boats stirring up that lower river at Insta Launch and that end of Manistee Lake as they move out to the harbor, the better.  :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I emailed Kevin Hughes who is a very knowledgable and respected charter boat skipper out of Onekama about the Manistee net situation. Here's his reply.


_Milt,
The net situation is not real good and getting worse. The majority of the nets are south of Manistee from the harbor to Point Sable. The best source for nets are at the Manistee Area Chaterboat Association (MAC) Web Site. You are able to fish around them but you need to pay attention because they are trap nets and come off the bottom 40m feet and have 1500 foot wings. The MAC web site has some good diagrams and information about the nets. I would not cancel but get your members informed.We are trying to get a designated net free zone so out of town fishermen do not have to worry.
Kevin
_


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> We are trying to get a designated net free zone so out of town fishermen do not have to worry.


This is just me thinking out loud here, but with all the $$$ that casino rakes in and based on reading about other tribal casino's and how even the...what's good phrase here...uh...even those lower on the totem pole get a monthly check that's more than I'll ever make in a month--why do they even need to be pulling nets in the first place? That whole lake should be a net free zone. 

Sad thing is, it's all legal according to the Y2K consent agreement--as Tom Rozich told me. My question to all that is who did the negotiating and why in the world would they let them put that many nets out there? Weren't those consent agreements handled more by the feds or the state? I can't remember. 

Just don't go to the casino...maybe it'll start some bad PR like that spearing at the wier thing did.

And while we're at it...don't buy Ice Mountain bottled water either--Water from the Muskegon River watershed needs to stay in the watershed, not in a bottle for Nestle to sell!

OK, those are my only two personal boycotts I can think of at the moment.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Whit,
I just got done talking to Larry (Rat Man) And he had a pretty good idea. Just use three ports, Ludington to Frankfort and all meet at the weigh in at Manistee. But you would have to probly end fishing at 11 and have the weigh in at least by 2 so everyone from Ludington and Frankfort has plenty of time to get at Manistee. BUT, if we do that I will miss all the radio chattering going on with each other. Frankfort to me is much safer to fish because of no nets and not busy at all. Betsi river campground is really nice there and we can have to weigh in there. But Frankfort will probly have to be for next year because probly some guys allready have there camp sites booked for Instalaunch. Just do what ever is safe, but team caznik will not fish at manistee with all the nets there this year. :sad: 

Call me sometime Whit,

Cazzzzzzzz


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> We do need to get something settled about where to hold the tournament and do it soon. What say some of you experienced hands in the Manistee event?


I'm with Caz on this. Stressing about other boats and dodging mutiple nets does not sound like fun. And that's what this tourney has always been about. I'll still stop by for the festivities but I won't be fishing out of Manistee.


----------



## MoneyMan11 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll be in Manistee, would like to do the event, but with the crowds and nets I'm concerned. If I can find another port to go such as Ludington or Frankfort, I may consider a change of plans for that weekend. The next few weeks will help my decision. The only net I like to see is mine dripping wet with a little fish slime sitting in my boat.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I've never fished Frankfort (umm, except for that frozen beach-party we had about four Decembers back  ), so that would appeal to me. Ludville would be good, too. 

*My*







*worth.*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

For the time being at least, I am not planning on going for the reasons listed already. I do however plan on checking the situation out a little closer. If the nets aren't as bad as what we are hearing ... I'll give it a go. That being said, I aint taking any chances either!!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*Just think about it,
We could still have the event at Manistee in the morning, have the weigh in and then all take seperate ways. Well to me that is not what this event was all about. To me this event was to meet on Fridays, have a good time then and talk about the battle plans for Saturday. Fish Saturday against each other and talk on the radio and helping each other fishermen out. Go at the weigh in, weigh our fish then have a great meal and do more talking about fishing that day. Then I know some fishermen that like to do this like to either go back out that night and fish or just hang out with the rest of the group beside the camp fire. To me that what this outing was all about. 

Frankfort: You have no stress at all and fishing is pretty hot there to. There is no nets at all, campground is very nice and getting to the lake is very close and you can fish anywheres you like on Lake Michigan, north, straight out, or even south. The campground has a fish cleaning area and so does the boat launch. You do not have 200 boats coming back in the launch if anyone like to go back out that Saturday night.

Ludinton: I'm sure is very nice to and getting to the big lake is very close to. But for rookies like me that would go there, would be stressed out because I know there is nets. I herd they was only north but there ya go then. You are only to be able to fish where ever the nets aren't suppose to be. I know guys that love to fish near nets, but that is not what I like to do is just worrie about those stupid nets out there. Some captains like me probly take friends out fishing with them that weekend and there crew just don't know what a net flag would look like or would not even look at all because its not there stuff that would be lost. 

Nets: I just worried about it because we fish very eary in the morning and do not want to see anyone getting hurt or loose there stuff in them when we can find a place where it is net free. I have been talking to the stinger guys and they told me it was ok if you was fishing in day light. Night time fishing they told me that we was taking lots of chances.

Here is some things with Frankfort if you like to check them out.

Campground- http://www.michcampgrounds.com/betsieriver/index-main.php

Frankfort- http://www.frankforttacklebox.com/ *


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Frankfort would be great for Team Danno!

When I told George about the nets in Manistee and the possibility that we'd fish out of Frankfort his eyes lit up like a Christmas Tree. I think it was due to the fact that the bright sun wuz shinin' in his peepers at the time.

We need to decide this fast.

DonP, Stein, the Fishdog guys, Six, Rick, and you other old timers think about moving to Frankfort.

Another plus for Frankfort by the way is the fact that deep water is much closer to shore north, south, or west of the harbor. There would be far less time spent motoring out.

Another plus is the fact that shoreline anglers could fish and have a great chance at scoring with enough kings to be in the running. George and I can even tell you the "where" and "how"..........if ya are nice to us.......:lol:


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Moving to Frankfurt does sound nice, however it would be a raw deal for a good amount of people that made reservations a year in advance at Insta-Launch.

Mitch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Mitch said:


> Moving to Frankfurt does sound nice, however it would be a raw deal for a good amount of people that made reservations a year in advance at Insta-Launch.
> 
> Mitch


And that's probably the main issue for holding tourney central in Manistee.

Caz brings up some great points about all fishing out of the same port.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Why not fish out of Manistee and head north, way north. Worked for us last year!:evilsmile 

Mitch


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

caznik said:


> Just use three ports, Ludington to Frankfort and all meet at the weigh in at Manistee.
> 
> Cazzzzzzzz


Sounds like a good format to me.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Mitch said:


> Why not fish out of Manistee and head north, way north. Worked for us last year!:evilsmile
> 
> Mitch


 
Shhhhh!

:lol:


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

the main concern for us i suppose would be, is there anywhere to slip,as we fish for bout three days morning and night and pulling the boat in and out all those times becomes a bother,but other than that i see no problems.

I just wanna fish man!!!!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Tad Pole said:


> the main concern for us i suppose would be, is there anywhere to slip,as we fish for bout three days morning and night and pulling the boat in and out all those times becomes a bother,but other than that i see no problems.
> 
> I just wanna fish man!!!!


 Yes there is.........


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

It will be tough for us to move this year for the simple fact that we will have a pretty darn new baby along for the ride this year.

I'm not apposed to fishing in Frankfort Next year. But I'm not certain I can get a cabin in Frankfort for the family since the tent is NOT going to cut it. And the other issue is can I get a refund for my cabin reservation at Insta-Launch.

That is my concern.

I don't really want to leave Manistee but the nets are a raw deal and the safety of our crews and equipment is MUCH more important than principal.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'm for moveing the tournament to Frankfort. There is a nice park there to have the wiehg in and a Camp ground about a mile from the ramp. 
Also city docks if You want to slip Your boat.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Theres not alot of good lodging around Frankfort and what there is, is probably already booked for that weekend!

Scott


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*Guys,
It would probly be best to just have a three port chalenge this year, Ludington to Frankfort. Its just to late to make resevation to anything right now up there probly. But after the weigh in this year lets have just a captains meeting to decide where it will be for next year. If there is nets at Manistee again next year lets plan on this outing at Frankfort. If we all can decide after the weigh in, then we can make reservations right away for next year at Betsi river camp. 

I just like to fish to,

Rich*


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Can someone PM with particulars?
Thanks


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't see why i couldn't drag the Slayer up to Frankfort from Manistee. I really dont want to have to worry about them $#@*&%$ nets. So i say yes to Frankfort.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

cadillacjethro said:


> Can someone PM with particulars?
> Thanks


CJ,
As soon as we get this sorted out there will be a thread in here about the "particulars".


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I for one, would like to see the 3 port challenge. Having already cancelled last years reservation and combined lots with DonP last year, I can say that Instalaunch will NOT refund your deposit. They will transfer it to another reservation for you...but no refund. I now have 2 deposits down on this years reservation (which equals 2 nights paid already). So I will be staying at instalaunch. I cannot say where DonP is on this, but I'm sure he will chime in shortly on this...as he is my Captain. 

On the net thing...this is a dangerous issue...and one we cannot afford to let put any persons in danger. If this means we move, then we move. If we can get every captain a captains pack the night before which contains the most up to date locations of nets, this would really help. If that means running north of manistee harbor ONLY, then that's where we fish. There are NO nets north of the harbor...so why not say everyone fishes NORTH out of Manistee. IF you fish south, you take your own life and equipment into your hands...that's up to you. But from a tournament standpoint, everyone is instructed to fish NORTH of Manistee harbor. 

My .02 worth...take it or leave it...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

From what I heard today there are no nets north of Manistee.........BUT..........there *were *nets in The Barrel which is north of the Onekama pierhead. Those nets have been removed after some negotiations and convincing by a few interested parties to the issue.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

By the time your Labor Day event is going on they are going to be fishing in close and any nets that remain won't really be an issue. Keep a close eye on fishmanistee.com, they update it everytime a net is moved. The only people having problems with the nets are the ones that think they have to troll right over the bouys to get fish. 

We trolled from Manistee to Onekama Saturday and did'nt have any trouble at all. Nets are from the 15's to the 11's and then pick back up in the 7's.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

jrsoup said:


> By the time your Labor Day event is going on they are going to be fishing in close and any nets that remain won't really be an issue. .


Depends on the weather. Some years 50-70fow is the ticket. Some 140-270.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

jrsoup said:


> By the time your Labor Day event is going on they are going to be fishing in close and any nets that remain won't really be an issue. .


 
We've found fish during the tourney from around the pierheads........but they get spooked early on by all the boat traffic.......all the way out to 200' of water with great success being found from 70' out to 125'.

That's been the experience of the members who have fished this tourney for the past 10 yrs. or so.


----------



## MoneyMan11 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nets right along the shelf in 70 FOW as we speak. The boat traffic in June/July compared to Labor Day also makes a huge difference as to whether you can successfully and safely manuever around the nets. If I recall correctly, there are more people on the water at that time than there are on land.


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

MoneyMan11 said:


> Nets right along the shelf in 70 FOW as we speak. The boat traffic in June/July compared to Labor Day also makes a huge difference as to whether you can successfully and safely manuever around the nets. If I recall correctly, there are more people on the water at that time than there are on land.


Ah yes... Combat fishing on Labor Day. People pulling full cores of lead through tight packs of boats. All the radio chatter... "Hey you in the blue Starcraft you want to back off? We have full cores of lead out" :coco: 
"A-hole in the Lund, you want to give us some room, we're fighting a fish"  

Now throw in a couple dozen nets and you have the makings of an enjoyable weekend on the water. :lol: 

I thought it was bad when I got forced off my troll. 
Now there's gonna be boats forced into the nets. 

But then again.. Maybe alot of fishermen are thinking the same way I am and will avoid Manistee.
I've fished there every year for the past 35 years. But as long as there is that many nets there, I'm done. 

I'll chase steel in Ontario or perch and Eyes locally. 
Life's too short to get stressed out in the name of fishing.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

By the way there are a few skippers who have learned how to fish alongside the nets and have been doing very well bringing in salmon. Apparently the "box net" at the end of the funnel seems to "chum" fish. Please note the word "learned"...........and PLEASE don't try and turn this thread into another of those chumming debates. Those posts will be deleted with no PM sent.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whit,

I spoke to Caz today and would like you to call me....I have some ideas and want to run them past you and Larry before we post up anything.....Might work out for everyone....

Please call me at 269-208-9868

Mark


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Only have a few minutes here and will make it short. Too short of a notice to move it for this year as alot of us do have reservations and would have to pay cancelation fees at Insta-Launch. (By the way... am saying this based on not yet reading the whole thread as my computer time has been limited lately). Maybe for next year.... but this is somewhat "late in the game" to move it as I have had reservations for over a year.

When I have the time... I will read thru the thread and see what everyone elses thoughts are.


----------



## MoneyMan11 (Jan 8, 2004)

The Manistee commercial fishing operation has chosen to shut down their CORA tribal law enforcement boat. This means that the coordinates and the markers for the nets will be difficult to come by. Capt. Dave DeForest was the one reporting the coordinates and marking the nets. The next few weeks could bring about additional challenges when it comes to Manistee. Does not sound like the Stones (netters) or the tribe report the net coordinates.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

MoneyMan11 said:


> The Manistee commercial fishing operation has chosen to shut down their CORA tribal law enforcement boat. This means that the coordinates and the markers for the nets will be difficult to come by. Capt. Dave DeForest was the one reporting the coordinates and marking the nets. The next few weeks could bring about additional challenges when it comes to Manistee. Does not sound like the Stones (netters) or the tribe report the net coordinates.


How on earth do you not consider operational costs when running a boat? I feel for Dave 'cause this job was taylor made for him.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey guys,
Just like to say I am not going to run a tournament at Frankfort this year or next year.

This is the fishdogs tournament and its all up to them where they like to have it.

Cazzzz:woohoo1:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The tourney info is up and running in the Outings Forum. Take a look at it, there are some changes from past years, and sign up there please.


----------

